# Lump Above Vent of Female



## broadway (Sep 25, 2015)

Hello fellow bird lover,

I have a female budgie who is around one years old. She was born in my house and is a darling.

I handle her regularly and I've found something disturbing on her bottom just above her vent. There is a lump there. I have had a case of egg binding with another female who I saved so I know for sure this new case is not an eg of egg binding.

The lump has no colour. The vent is okay and has no sign of discoloration or rashes. Her routine has changed. She keeps bowing down and looking at her lump. Today morning she got restless and was flying from branch to branch. She is also not moving with the flock when they go down to the plate for group meal. While on the branch perched, she sometimes lifts her vent as if she is about to take a dive. She has begun to close her eyes.

About the lump:
No colour
Not solid
The consistency of the lump keeps changing. It is squishy and sometimes it feels like oat meal. I feel that it may be hernia and these are her intestines.

The vet is just 5 minutes from my house but he usually treats dogs and farm animals(chicken, cow, goats etc). I feel like he'll experiment with her surgically which I don't want. If she dies, I want to make sure it is as less painful as possible.

I would like to know your suggestion. How do I proceed?


----------



## iHeartPieds (Jan 9, 2017)

Do you have any other vets with more experience with birds further away? They will be more helpful than forum members.


----------



## broadway (Sep 25, 2015)

Unfortunately, no. Veterinarians here only specialise in farm animals. Most people here don't keep birds as pets. Those few who do won't take them to vets because as I said, without experience, it'll be the same thing as undergoing an experiment.

In the meantime, I've removed seeds altogether from my mini aviary. I'm currently giving soaked sprouts, carrots and any vegetable leaves I can find in the market.


----------



## broadway (Sep 25, 2015)

The wetness near her vent is after I applied a paste of turmeric powder mixed with garlic juice.

Ill behaviour: Closing eyes and trying to rest
Looking at me after she noticed the camera
With her brother (both are from the same clutch)
Keeps looking at her lump - A sign that it is painfull
Another photo of her looking at her lump


----------



## broadway (Sep 25, 2015)

Another behaviour caused by the lump - She lifts her vent while head is bowed down. As if she will dive down but she doesnt


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Please remove the budgie from the cage with the other birds.
Put her into an individual cage and ensure she is kept in an area warm enough that she doesn't get chilled.

I would not apply any substance to the lump unless it has specifically been recommended to do so by an Avian Vet.

You have many birds in that cage, and I'm wondering if she may actually be egg bound even though
you say she isn't.

I can't see the area well enough in the pictures you posted. 
Can you please hold her gently and photograph the area? 
Clear and in-focus pictures of the area would be helpful so we can offer the best advice.

*


----------



## broadway (Sep 25, 2015)

Yes, she has been removed into a seperate cage as the boys were harassing her and wouldn't let her rest

She gets into this brief periods of being active and inactive throughout the day.

The lump seems to be changing its size. In the morning it is the biggest, and after she has been active, it reduces in size just a little bit

No, I can confirm she is not egg bound. I had extracted an egg out of a different egg bound hen so I have that rare experience. That hen would drop like a stone from the perch(to try to run away) if I went near her which led to inspect her and found the solid egg shaped lump above the vent

Back to topic, i also posted this query to a YouTube vet who opinionated that symptoms were suggestive of hernia.

I'm not sure if I should ice her lump or give her a hot bath. It's usually 32 celcius where I live with 90% humidity which feels like 40+ degrees. Sweating is common. Since the last 2 weeks, temp has dropped to 25 degrees(winter is here) with 60-70 humidity but it feels like 18 degrees celcius as if our AC was on. All the birds are feeling the cold.

My cage is 3ft x 4ft on ground and 6ft high. There are total 18 budgies.

Sorry I tried to take pictures of her lump. Took many but the feathers always came in the way. Couldn't continue as she got very scared.

It literally feels like her insides have dropped down and touching her bottom skin.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I truly believe you are making a mistake in trying to treat your budgie without consulting with a professional.

From what you are saying, it sounds as though she has a prolapse.

Cloacal Prolapse

While it is very challenging for people who live in countries with no Avian Vets, there are steps you can take to help ensure your budgies' health.

With the right motivation, you can work with a regular or veterinarian to get the proper care for your budgie(s).

You will want to do as much research as you can and learn as much about budgies and the best practices for their care so you can provide your little ones with the best possible life. 

We have a member in India who has done this and has developed a great relationship with a regular vet. 
With the member's research and the vet's collaboration, they have found ways of providing care for her budgie that she would have not been able to manage otherwise.

When you develop a good relationship with a regular veterinarian, that individual can collaborate via telephone or Skype with Avian Veterinarians in other countries if necessary to get assistance in appropriate diagnosing and prescribing treatment.

I would suggest you contacted this vet:

Dr Rina Dev's Animal & Bird Clinic
143, Waterfield Road, Bandra West 
Mumbai, Maharashtra 400050, India
+91 99677 72829​
There are other veterinarians in the area as well according to my Google Search, but I believe the one above would be your best option.

Avian Vets near Mumbai India*


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

Hi there, 

FaeryBee has provided you with contact information for avian vets in your country. We understand there aren’t many around. Still, even seeing if a regular vet would be willing to consult with an avian vet is better than asking on a forum. 

We really care about your birds which is why we are urging you to contact a professional. We are a group of pet owners and lovers here, not animal medical professionals. 

All the best to you and your budgie. Will you please keep us posted with an update?


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

I agree with the comments above. Despite the fact that we want to try and help our birds, many things cannot be done without the care of a professional. Please, please do not delay in finding an avian vet who can treat her. This is not something you can cure at home even if you had the skills to do so, she needs to see a vet. 

You've been provided with good resources to help your girl despite the difficulty in finding avian vets in India. Please keep us posted on how she's doing soon!


----------



## broadway (Sep 25, 2015)

FaeryBee said:


> I would suggest you contacted this vet:
> 
> Dr Rina Dev's Animal & Bird Clinic
> 143, Waterfield Road, Bandra West
> ...


This place is 2 hours away using public transport.

I took her to a local vet instead. This clinic is over 20 years old but they primarily work with farm animals. He says its an infection. I've uploaded his prescription and leave you to decide why I dont like vets


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Did you ask the veterinarian to consult with an Avian Vet?

Have you tried contacting the recommended Avian Veterinarian by phone to determine if she can recommend someone in your area that is more knowledgeable than the vet you saw?

It is going to be up to you to be pro-active to find an individual that can work with you to ensure your budgie receives the best diagnosis and care possible.

Good luck and Best wishes*


----------



## iHeartPieds (Jan 9, 2017)

Is there someone that can drive you to the avian vet. I really would recommend taking the trip to ensure your budgie is getting proper care and diagnosis. 2 hours really isn't that far.


----------



## broadway (Sep 25, 2015)

Update:

Budgie has started to dooze off through the day. She eats and drinks once in the morning and at night.

Her weight has dropped

The lumps size has decreased. I think "swelling" should be the correct name for it. It may not be a case of "hernia" as I had earlier thought. She still stares at it for long periods. I think it maybe a gastro bacterial infection.

Meanwhile, I have started mixing doxycycline in the water. Will try more generics after observing her behaviour.

I did call Rina devs on her cell phone. She is in a place called "Bandra" which is too far and needs atleast 4 hops to reach there. I took my budgie to the local vet for 15mins and that was very stressful for her. She spent hours sleeping after that trip.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Again, I urge you to find a vet that you can work with who is willing to consult with an Avian Specialist.

Trying to self-medicate your budgie is very risky and can do more harm than good.

http://www.talkbudgies.com/articles...s/104375-antibiotics-arent-always-answer.html*


----------



## broadway (Sep 25, 2015)

New update: just now

Lump/swelling has disappeared
Vent clean
Significant Weight drop
She is still weak
She still looks at the location of the lump but lump is not there anymore so... ?

I don't understand whats happening to her. My local vet had said to bring her back after three days.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*What does "significant weight drop mean"?

Is she eating?
Is she underweight at this point in time?

Are you ensuring she is getting a healthy diet?
http://www.talkbudgies.com/articles-diet-nutrition/315033-healthy-diet-your-budgie.html*


----------



## broadway (Sep 25, 2015)

She was a fat budgie from the beginning, like a ball, even though she flew a lot. There are two budgies who were the most heavy. One was her and next was her sister.

She's now lost more then 5 gms I think. She's also weak but improving. Yesterday, she slept the whole day. She didn't want to be with anyone. I bought her a new cage yesterday and tied it inside the mini aviary so she could be close to the other without being harrassed. Today, she is showing signs of being active. Not dozing off like yesterday. She wants to come out of the cage but I'd like her to recover her health and weight.

She isn't eating as before(in one gulp) but manages to pick a few seeds every other hour. She has also started cleaning her feathers.

I started doxycycline yesterday. I found that Levofloxaxin(marked as anti-diarrhoeal) is also an anti-biotic. I was going to get aspirin for pain and vinegar for gastro today but careful about making a bad cocktail so waiting it out.


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

Thank you for updating us. It looks like FaeryBee has given you the best advice that we can give here on the forum. 

Be careful not to administer meds, especially a “cocktail” of them without avian vet advice! Best wishes for your little one.


----------



## broadway (Sep 25, 2015)

This video was shot on 14th december. She can be seen staring at her rump(the location of the lump/swelling)

[nomedia="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-EcnimQKvmI"]Budgie Can't Help But Look at Her Rump (Lump / Swelling) - YouTube[/nomedia]

As of today, the lump has disappeared but she still continues to look at it just like in the video above.

She is weak, isn't flying as she used to but does eat. She is also not tucking her head behind her features as she used to which is a positive sign.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I don't think we can give you any additional advice that hasn't already been stated.

I strongly recommend you find a vet in your area and establish a relationship as indicated in my previous posts.

I'm closing this thread now.*


----------

